# Omega Cal 1337 And Cal 1332 Differences?



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Anyone know what the differences are? Ive found a 1332... will it fit instead of the my 1337 - they look identical... anyone know?!?!?!


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Yep - 5. What do I win?










(sorry!)


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Oi! Im the one who doesnt help....


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Not sure, where's Hawky or Keith when you need them?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I think might be a bit modern for them... Im thinking cal 1332 maybe non secs as its got a date. 1337 is with secs and date.... same base movt which is what I need


----------



## Tippet (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi

Once I can find relevant manuals (redecorated and stuff all over the place) I will try and reply further, in the meantime quick reply;

1. Both Cal 1332 and 1337 fitted to Seamaster, 1332 for 1979-82 and 1337 between 1981-84 so possible overlap for 120m Quartz but the 1332 was not fitted to Nimitz and Calypso.

2. both 1332 and 1337 are Quartz 32kHz and 25.6mm size. Both cals share same stem,

I believe 1337 will replace 1332 but reluctant to confirm until I am able to check all dimensions etc

Sorry cannot give more at this stage.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Mark, thats superb info mate! I think (99% sure) that my watch is a Calypso I ... 120m Qtz, black dial, PVD case and Plonger hands (orange mins)...

Do you know if 1332 also has the mins set using a button just above the crown (ie at 2ish)?

Ive managed to get my 1337 running now, but the pusher to set the mins isnt working... not sure if its something that needs cleaning or if the bit of metal that was stopping the watch running is actually from the mins set part of the movt... :hmm:


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey, I know this is an old topic but hey lol. Yes the 1332 movement does have the pusher at the 2'oclock position. Did you swap your movement over?


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Pardon the bump, but you've guessed it, same problem here, the recessed setting button only operates partially, i.e. stops the seconds hand but does not allow the setting of the minutes hand (press for 5 seconds, release and press immediately) ?

Anyone know of a fix for that? Seems it's not mechanical but rather "electronic" so a movement swap is probably in order...hence my next question, anyone know if the 1332, 1333 and 1337 are interchangeable?


----------

